# Kalmbach (Tribute feeds) lawsuit



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

I saw this article online this morning: Horse Owners Sue Kalmbach over Contaminated Equine Feed | Rate My Horse PRO
I emailed Tribute, as my boarding barn uses Tribute feeds, and I was assured that the allegations are false.

Here's what I was told in the email:
*"Thanks for reaching out to us.

The lawsuit filed against Kalmbach Feeds is meritless and we are preparing to launch our formal response that contains the truth to the false allegations. What we can tell you right now is that Tribute products are and will always continue to be produced in a completely ionophore-free manufacturing plant. All cattle and other livestock feeds that contain ionophores, such as Monensin, are produced at a completely separate facility, miles down the road. It was confirmed by the professor and expert in veterinary toxicology on this case that these isolated horses did not become ill from our feed.

We built our Safe Feed/Safe Food and HAACP certified, ionophore-free (these go beyond FDA requirements) facility 8 years ago to ensure we would not have cross contamination issues with our horse feed products. For this reason alone, we can completely assure you that Essential K has not been contaminated and is completely safe to feed (I feed this product to my own horses, as well!). We would never produce (or stand behind) products that we knew were not safe.

Safety and quality are HUGE values to Kalmbach Feeds & Tribute Equine Nutrition and we always welcome any customer to come and see our ionophore-free facility and learn how their horses’ feed is produced. If you are ever in the area, I strongly urge you to call us and set up a tour—you will not be disappointed!

We would never continue to produce (or stand behind) products that we knew were not safe. If you have any further questions or concerns (or you know others that do), please feel free to respond or give me a call directly." * 

I just wanted to pass on the word for any other members that feed Tribute . 

I did't want to include the phone number the rep gave me on this thread, but if anyone is interested, PM me and I'll give it to you.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Of course Tribute at this point isn't going to admit that their feed was contaminated. However the test results on the feed per the linked article indicates that it was, including a FDA warning.


Personally, if I were feeding Tribute or any third party brand that was manufactured in one their plants, I'd be switching feeds.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Good point, Prairie. Unfortunately, I tend to easily believe what people say. I have to work on that.

But, if this was really a problem, with the contaminated feed, wouldn't there be more reports of this happening to other people's horses? I'm not trying to be snarky or anything, I'm just curious.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

You would think so, but it's possible the company recalled the product before it was widely distributed and that those horses who were affected by the poison weren't tested to see why they died.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

So, far as I see the horse feed is produced and bagged at a separate facility, unless the company is lying.
THus, how was contamination achieved? Were feed bags analyzed , and found to contain Monansin, or, was it just assumed that is how the horses got poisoned?
Sorry, I don't have the facts handy to read, concerning that law suit.
Are cattle also on those premises, fed feed which contains Ionophores, that horses could have gotten into ? That is unfortunately a common scenerio


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

OOPs, missed that link -so appears that the company is lying, and those owners have a strong case


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

That's what I was afraid of, Smilie. 

I've been seeing so many conflicting reports online about their mill in Upper Sandusky. I think I'm going to take up the rep's offer to let me tour the facility and see for myself. 

I'll ask about the medicated and non- medicated lines again. Any other specific questions I should ask when I go? Anything I should be on the look out for?

I am also looking into other feed options.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Such as any manufacturing company, there are to be procedures in place to follow- with written instruction. At the company I work for we have JI's, Job Instructions. They are are written and controlled document that we have to follow and sign off on. Like I said, it's a controlled document and when we get audited, we are asked to provide the JI's and they must be up to date. If not, it's a huge penalty for us. Kalmbach will have something very similar in place...ask to see those! Be really blunt with them. "How do you ensure correct batches are manufactured." Ask to see the paperwork. 

They intend to only let you see what they want you to see.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

I'll be sure to do that when I go, jenkat! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

When you go for that tour....
You want to SEE the separate line _*complete*_ for equine versus ruminant feed production...they should share nothing except a computer terminal_ if that._
When nothing can be an oops, then contamination of feeds can't happen from ruminant elements that poison our horses..
If you can't see or are given some line....your answer will be known.

I can tell you that Purina has not only a separate line but SEPARATE BUILDINGS and LOCATIONS that prepare their equine or their ruminant feeds.
Nothing is mixed except equine feed in their equine plant is what I have been told...
Nothing is off-loaded a truck or railcar till it is identified, inspected for safety protocols to have been in place. That goes for the truck being "cleaned" and certified if other animal feed stuffs were in it previously...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Just a caution on relying on those JI's and sign offs-----remember it is dependent on the integrity of employee completing the form! Just because someone said they did something does not mean it was done----that's how too many accidents happen.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for the tips everybody!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I toured the local mill, at an open house (HI pro )
The tour guide proudly showed our group the computer room, where all the feeds are mixed, acording to whatever computor program was written for that particular feed.\
I asked that rep, how they ensured there was never a computer error, orsome trasfer between different feeds, to makle sure no ionophores got into their horse feed ( i only buy bagged beet pulp , but did buy rolled oats fro my old mare, who I had put down, at age 31 )
Anyway, the Hi Pro rep, in answer to my question, exclaimed, ;we have a horse person amongt us"! (the others were cattle ranchers and Hutterites)
Then he told me that all their horse feed comes to that location, already mixed and bagged at a facility they have, that only processes horse feed.
Same computer terminal dose not cut it,inmy books, as they work great, until something goes wrong, and we have \computer error!


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Smilie said:


> Same computer terminal dose not cut it,inmy books, as they work great, until something goes wrong, and we have \computer error!


Majority of software errors are human in origin, either by input or access. A computer can only do what it's coded to do, glitches are often just people passing off their incompetence or ignorance.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you all so much for the tips. I really appreciate it! I emailed about going for a tour, and now I'm just waiting for a reply.

I also decided to email the FDA because I read something online that said Kalmbach was a registered medicated mill, but there wasn't anything on that particular site to back that up.

This is the email I received from the FDA:
*Thank you for contacting FDA’s Center for Veterinary Medicine (CVM). The FDA can not comment on what you have received nor can we comment on pending litigation. We can tell you that Kalmbach is a registered medicated feed mill and that there have been no recalls of feed associated with their firm.

Sincerely,
CVM Compliance​*


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

ApuetsoT said:


> Majority of software errors are human in origin, either by input or access. A computer can only do what it's coded to do, glitches are often just people passing off their incompetence or ignorance.


True, but that does not change the fact, if you have one computer mixing both cattle and horse feeds in the same facility, then sooner or later the possibility of a computer /human error will occur


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Far as questions to ask, I found this link, which is quite inofrmative, and copied the info that horse owners should ask:

'Informed Decision Making

As a horse owner or one who cares for horses, it's imperative to be informed not only of where the horses' feed is coming from, but also of what else is being produced in the mill that manufactures it. While there are regulatory steps in place from the FDA to help prevent contamination of feed with monensin and other ionophores, due diligence is required both on the part of the mill and its workers, and by others involved in the transport of ingredients used in feed and the finished product.

Feed_Bins

To be fully informed, Parker suggests some questions to ask of the feed mill. They include:

-Is the feed mill multi-species?

-Does the feed mill produce medicated feeds?

– Is it an FDA-approved medicated mill?

-Are all of their products made in one location?

-What steps does the manufacturer take to prevent contamination?

-Is the mill following the FDA clean-out procedures?

-What are the manufacturer's policies regarding incoming ingredients?

-Have they ever had a feed recall for any reason? (She notes that recalls can also occur for non-contamination issues.)

The link also gives FDA quidelines that must be used, far as preventing contamination, and if a mill has those guidelines they must follow, does it then not indicate that the produce multi species feed, including medicated cattle feed?

What Happened Here? Causes of Feed Contamination - Horse Racing News | Paulick Report


----------



## Swisschard1 (Sep 16, 2016)

I toured there facilities last week, after reading the article online about the lawsuit. I called the my dealer/sales rep and took a tour. They had two sperate faculties a couple miles down the road from eachother . One was strictly swine and cattle and a few other species that made both medicated and non medicated while the horse plant was all horse and organic/nongmo facility very impressed. They said they were building another facility down the road from the headquarters to handle strictly bulk feeds. Seems like a good operation. I could see how they may of had issues in the past before al the facilities were online I'm just surprised I only heard about one farm with issues and not multiple or class action suit ? Anyways I hope you enjoy the tour and really ask the hard questions I did and I liked what I saw heard. But everyone must make their own judgement for them and their animals.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Swisschard1 said:


> the horse plant was all horse and organic/nongmo facility very impressed.


Is this a company statement? That they use non gmo/organic? I don't see it on their webise.

If true, 'tis a shame. I was looking forward to trying their feed.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

We won't know the true'rest of the story', until after the conclusion of the law suit.
There is a reason there is also a chain of custody , used in these incidents, as the possibility of that feed being contaminated after the fact, has not been ruled out


----------



## Swisschard1 (Sep 16, 2016)

ApuetsoT said:


> Swisschard1 said:
> 
> 
> > the horse plant was all horse and organic/nongmo facility very impressed.
> ...



They had a few feeds that were made there when I was going through it was a organic chicken feed I didn't see Kalmbach name on bag didn't get a good look but I asked one of the mangers I toured with he said they have made organic and nongmo feed there before i as well didn't see it on tributes website ?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Organic and non GMO is no selling point to me, anymore than NH
Look into organic, and the claim is that NO CHEMICAL pesticides are used, but in fact, 'natural pesticides are used, often in very high amounts, and many of these natural pesticides are way worse for the environment.
Gotta do the research and not be caught up in the organic and anti GMO band wagon!


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Smilie said:


> Organic and non GMO is no selling point to me, anymore than NH
> Look into organic, and the claim is that NO CHEMICAL pesticides are used, but in fact, 'natural pesticides are used, often in very high amounts, and many of these natural pesticides are way worse for the environment.
> Gotta do the research and not be caught up in the organic and anti GMO band wagon!


That's my point. I make a conscious effort to avoid buying from companies that claim to be organic and against GMOs. Organic is a scam.


----------



## Swisschard1 (Sep 16, 2016)

ApuetsoT said:


> Smilie said:
> 
> 
> > Organic and non GMO is no selling point to me, anymore than NH
> ...


Thanks for the info guys ! All I know is what I saw. Hope the tour gets things answered for you. It did for me I am still going to be buying my horse feed from them and potentially for my poultry next spring but after I do some more research ( get the good ole regular feed and not sucked into organics) but that would be a good question to ask them about as I didn't really dive into it . If you do please post with your update and Info thanks again !


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you you so much everyone! This has been very helpful for me.
After emailing the rep earlier this week, she told me that I could come next Thursday for their afternoon tour, so I'll be touring then.

*Swiss-* It's good to hear that you toured their facility and were comfortable with their operation. I hope I come out of it feeling the same way!


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

I went and toured the facility yesterday afternoon, and I was happy with what I saw! The facility was very impressive, and the workers giving the tour were very nice and answered all my questions. 

They do have 2 separate plants for their feed. One is totally ionophore free (this is where they make the horse feed and some chicken feed- I'll talk about that in a second), and the second is about 2 miles down the road and this is the facility that handles all the feed with the ionophores. 

In the ionophore free plant, they make 95% horse feed and 5% chicken feed. The chicken feed is organic/ non-gmo, but the horse feed is not. I was told that the ingredients are kept separate, and it would be very hard for any of the ingredients to mix together.

I asked about the lawsuit, and they said that they have not received any other reports claiming that their feed is contaminated. They showed me reports of reports from the time of when it was said that these horses were killed by their feed, and they didn't even receive any reports about a bag being ripped (I was told that this in itself is rare). 

I am very glad that I went and saw for myself how they run their operation. After visiting, I feel very comfortable continuing to feed Tribute.

Thank you all again so much for your help!


----------

